# Finding Something That You Put Away



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Alright to start this off I am looking for a couple of things. A hat and a shoulder holster for my TC Contender for my javelina hunt here in February. 

Last February when I got home I cleaned out the box that I leave them in and did something with them. My cooler hiking boot are in the box along with a wool hat as a just in case I need it along with a couple of other things but no holster or hat that I wear. 

So far I have tore apart my 2 closets with hunting gear in them, my reloading room, every storage box out in the garage or other box that looks like something might be in it and nothing. I have also looked in every drawer and in the back of another closet for them along with the top shelves. 

The had doesn't matter since I picked up a new one for last falls muzzle loader hunt and will use that one, but the holster is nowhere to be found. 

I just ordered another one from Midway that will be here next week and I can start wearing it to get used to it but it is a different one than the one that have been using for the last 26 years. 

I am not going to look anymore since according to Murphy I will now find both the hat and the holster since I ordered a new one. But my big problem is that I live alone and can't blame anyone on these two things coming up missing except myself.


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

I put away a brand- new box of 357 ammo last summer and I don't remember where I put it the only place it would have been is in my gun safe I checked it twice 2nd time I even gutted it out and no luck!


----------



## SCS_Bg_Hunter (Oct 27, 2019)

I remember when generators were first becoming somewhat affordable, we went camping for a week to Fishlake in July with the brand new Honda generator my dad just bought. When the elk hunt rolled around he couldn't find that generator anywhere. Tore the garage apart then finally went and bought another one just like it. When we started to load the trailer dad tried to grab our big cooler off the shelf he about fell over from the unexpected weight. He opened it up and there was the generator from July. He'd put it in there to save room on the way home from Fishlake.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

The surest way to find anything is to make any kind of indication that your wife might have moved it. The item will show up in some place you've already looked just like magic. (Not because she put it there, but because the universe wants you to look bad.)

But hey, I found my hunter orange beanie.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

That's the think that is killing me. Everything else is right where it belongs where I can find it with no problem.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Critter, keep looking and hope like hell you find it! That would justify getting another contender.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

taxidermist said:


> Critter, keep looking and hope like hell you find it! That would justify getting another contender.


Don't think that I haven't thought about that.

So far I have cleaned out two closets and cleaned up a inch of dust that was hidden where you don't look

Tomorrow I plan on tearing into a few other areas

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I have 650 - 700 .308 reloads....somewhere in this house.

Uh...anybody seen the charger for my ION Ice Auger?
.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I don't feel so bad now, at least I am getting my spring cleaning done a couple of months ahead of time and finding other things that I had stored away where they could be found quite easy.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I have three pair of ice cleats laying around somewhere. I've tore apart every area they are not. No way in hell am I heading to the Gorge without them! Guess I'll have five sets now.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Did you look behind the dryer? How 'bout in the bottom of the cloths hamper? I've had stuff fall back behind the gun safe, of course get kicked under the bed and things being overlooked cause I forget what color it actual is and kept moving it around as I looked for something of a different color...and finally, as has happened to me many times, things just disappear, never to be found or the disappearance explained.

Of course one can always ask the wife, "hay hon, you haven't happened to see the holster for my Contender laying around anywhere have you", but when dealing with a seasoned wife like mine, you'll just be exposing yourself to ridicule, age shaming and laughter...proceed at your own risk:smile:


----------

